# found a 16 oz Pepsi Swirl bottle



## RCO (May 2, 2019)

found this when exploring an abandoned property which appeared to have once been some sort of farm . it was under some tree's and a few broken jars nearby but no real dump . only pop bottle I found there 

I've found a few pepsi swirl bottles over the years , fairly common find around here . never found a 16 oz bottle , seems like an odd size and much bigger than the standard bottle 

for being outside it still has a fair bit of acl left , Pepsi on one side and Pepsi cola on other and " 16oz " in big letters  . date of 1969 on the bottom so its perhaps not that old .


----------



## iggyworf (May 2, 2019)

In pretty good shape for being outside all these yrs. Here in USA, the 16 oz swirl bottle is very common. Hard to get rid of for even a couple of bucks!


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> In pretty good shape for being outside all these yrs. Here in USA, the 16 oz swirl bottle is very common. Hard to get rid of for even a couple of bucks!



the pictures don't show it well but is some wear/fading to the main label , not sure how common the 16 oz is in Canada , personally never found one before but I don't really collect Pepsi specifically , just bottles I've found over the years


----------



## WesternPA-collector (May 2, 2019)

Yes they are common here. But hard to find one in the woods with good labels like that. I have a 16 ounce Diet Pepsi version of this which seems to be a little more rare. Since only a small segment drank diet soda. Especially back then.


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Yes they are common here. But hard to find one in the woods with good labels like that. I have a 16 ounce Diet Pepsi version of this which seems to be a little more rare. Since only a small segment drank diet soda. Especially back then.




I'd also imagine few diet drinkers would even want to drink 16 oz of pop in one sitting (especially if there on a diet ) , its a pretty big bottle when compared to others


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 2, 2019)

Unless they thought since it was *diet* pop, they were ok to drink the whole thing. I know some people like that, lol. Personally, I don't touch the stuff...


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 2, 2019)

Yeah 16oz sodas in general are not particularly common in Canada.  Don't think I've ever come across one in the wild.


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah 16oz sodas in general are not particularly common in Canada.  Don't think I've ever come across one in the wild.



can't think of any common 16 oz bottles from Canada , at the swim location where I literally found 100's and 100's of bottles in the past summers , I can't recall finding any 16 oz bottles 

perhaps a regional difference , more common in the US but rarely used here ?


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2019)

maybe it was just too big for the Canadian market ? here is a picture beside a standard 10 oz pepsi bottle , you can see how much bigger it was


----------



## Canadacan (May 4, 2019)

The Pepsi 16oz seemed to be less common in Canada, but not really rare. It was introduced in 1962, now the carton is pretty dam tough to find! 
My 16oz is dated 1971...I don't think they ran much later in that bottle style, in 73 they had a 16 oz NDNR you can see here, the 10oz is 1968, and the one beside is 1960 with the older logo, and then the little 6.5oz is also 1968.


----------



## iggyworf (May 7, 2019)

Here are American versions of the 16 oz bottles. Mostly in the 'Swirl' design but also int the 80's with the next design. All pretty common.





Diet and Pepsi Free


Pepsi Light and the 80's logo Pepsi.    sorry not the greatest pics.


----------



## bottle-bud (May 7, 2019)

Nice assortment of Pepsi's you got there iggy !


----------



## Canadacan (May 7, 2019)

Nice stuff iggy!... I noticed the early design diet in 16oz... I do know we had that design in 10oz and quarts, but never seen a 16oz up here, also we never had Pepsi light.


----------



## Too Many Bottles (May 8, 2019)

When I was in my early 20's I would drink  2 or 3 a day in the summer !


----------



## iggyworf (May 10, 2019)

Thanx you guys! Pepsi light was produced from the late 70's into the early 80's. Actually some of the different style of Pepsi Light bottles are hard to find.


----------

